# Power Protein Shake Recipes



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2007)

*Power Protein Shakes to get you Jacked!*
By Anthony Ricciuto

This article is going to be a little different from some of the others that you have read here in my articles at The Bull. Instead of boring you with some scientific studies or quoting the latest journal of Dietetics I thought I would give you something that will give you a little flavor. Since I have gotten hundreds of emails asking me what my favorite protein shake recipes are, I thought I would give you some of my personal favorites. This way I can get all you protein stalkers off my back for a little while and at the same time give you something that will make you actually like your protein shakes. So many people complain that they don???t like taking shakes because they taste bad. If your shakes taste bad then you are just a moron at best because they don???t have to. The exception would be whey hydroslates but that is another article in itself. So get out your tub of protein mix, gather up all the tasty ingredients and plug in that old blender because its time to get jacked!


*Why Protein Shakes are Essential*

If you have been a regular reader of my articles you will know that I am a big advocate of protein shakes for powerlifters. Why do I recommend them so heavy with my athletes? There are several reasons why they are essential in the nutrition plans of powerlifters. First off they make life a lot easier. No they won???t pick up the kids from school or do the dishes for you but they will save you a lot of time. In this day and age most people are working long hours and running around town like a chicken with its head cut off. For those of you living a mellow life in a small town??? I am jealous! But the fact remains that a lot of us do not have the time to eat six meals per day. First to cook all the food and then eating it will sometimes cause you to spend the entire day just cooking and eating. This is where shakes come in because many lifters can eat 3-4 solid food meals per day with ease and then throw in another 2-4 protein shakes in between them. Now you can eat like a champ without having to have your own live in chef. Another reason why I like them is that in some instances they are more effective than food. Now you may be wondering how a supplement can at times be better then food? One distinct time period is post workout. Here is a time when your body needs nutrients fast. Sucking back some chicken and potatoes right after your workout is not going to get the job done. Protein shakes are liquid so they allow your body to get the amino acids into your bloodstream much faster then any food. Depending on the formula that you choose you can also control the rate in which the amino acids hit your bloodstream as well. For post workout periods you can get some formulas to hit your bloodstream as fast as sugar. At bedtime you can create a formula that will take several hours to fully release all the amino acids so that you get an anti-catabolic effect while you sleep. So in certain times protein shakes will make a huge difference and are actually more beneficial than solid food. The next reason why I am big on them is that they taste great! Now if the last time you had a protein shake was in the early 80???s then you may disagree. The processing and manufacturing of protein fractions has come along way in the last decade. There are actually shakes out there that taste good and when you spice them up with some of my recipes that you will find below they can taste unbelievable. This is a major benefit for those lifters who may be going down a weight class. The great taste of a creamy peanut butter protein shake will help keep away those cravings for a chocolate bar or ice cream. So enough babbling from me. I can go into all the scientific stuff in a future article. This one is dedicated to the recipes that I love!


Peanut Butter Power Shake

Ingredients:

      2 scoops of vanilla whey protein
      1 tbsp. of sugar free instant butterscotch pudding mix
      2 tbsp. of natural chunky peanut butter
      16 oz. of skim milk
      5 ice cubes

Add all ingredients to the blender, blend, and serve. I like to add the peanut butter in last so it stays a little chunky, just like the peanut brittle it is replacing. This is a great shake for those of you looking to pack on some size or for you super heavyweights looking to maintain your current weight.


Mouth Watering??? Maple Cinnamon Meal Replacement

Ingredients:

      2 scoops of vanilla whey protein
      1 cup of cooked Rolled oats
      ½ teaspoon cinnamon
      1/8 c sugar free maple syrup
      1 tbsp of Flaxseed Oil
      16 oz. skim milk 

This is a great shake for those of you who like maple cinnamon pancakes and it is a much healthier choice. It gives adequate amounts of protein and complex carbs, with just a hint of EFA???s. Perfect for any powerlifter!


Iced Café Mocha Madness

Ingredients:

      8 oz. Skim milk
      8 ice cubes
      4 tablespoons heavy whipping cream
      12 oz. of Starbucks Coffee
      2 scoops of chocolate whey and misclellar casein protein powder 

This is another mass maker shake for the coffee addict. If you are looking for a cappuccino type shake then this is just what the doctor ordered. Due to the higher saturated fat content it is not for those looking to drop weight.


Chocolate Banana Icey

Ingredients:

      16 oz. of skim milk
      6 ice cubes
      2 bananas
      2 tablespoons of heavy cream
      2 scoops of chocolate whey protein powder 

Oh yeah baby. For those chocolate banana freaks out there this will get the job done that is for sure! For those looking to cut weight just reduce the banana to one and cut out the heavy cream. It still tastes great with about half the calories.


Chocolate Coconut Cream Dream

Ingredients:

      16 oz. of skim milk
      4 ice cubes
      2 tablespoons of heavy cream
      2 tablespoons of cream of coconut
      2 scoops chocolate whey protein powder 

For those of you out there that love chocolate coconut cream pie this is the shake for you. Forget about those other boring shakes you have made in the past as this one here will take care of all your chocolate needs!


Root Beer Protein Float

Ingredients:

      1 can of Diet Barqs Diet Root Beer
      2 tablespoons of Heavy Cream
      8oz of skim milk
      6 ice cubes
      2 scoops of vanilla whey protein powder 

Hey I couldn???t forget the good old Root Beer float could I? Of course not my man, it should be part of every powerlifters plan. I am not into soda by the way but since I know a lot of lifters out there drink tons of it anyway I thought I would include it here, but at least I made sure that it was sugar free.


Pineapple Power Press Shake

Ingredients:

      5 ice cubes
      16oz of skim milk
      2 scoops vanilla whey protein powder
      1/2 cup pineapple chunks 

For all you pineapple lovers out there this shake is calling your name! Simple to make, but oh so sweet to taste. If you like a little tangy fruit in your shake then this is going to make your mouth water.


Pina Colada Power Shake

Ingredients:

      12 oz. water
      4 ice cubes
      3 scoops vanilla whey protein powder
      1/3 cup Pineapple chunks
      2 tsp. Coconut extract 

Yeah, I am not the biggest Pina Colada buff in the world but I know there must be some power vixens out there that will just love this one. If you are looking for a creamier shake then sub the water with skim milk. This shake can be used when dieting as it is low in calories but is protein packed to the max.


Chocolate Banana Bench Press Blast Off

Ingredients:

      2 scoops of chocolate whey protein powder
      8 ounces of skim milk
      6 ice cubes
      1 banana 

Here is a simple shake that isn???t high on the calories but it makes up for it with its taste. Perfect for lifters watching their weight or dieting and can be used often.


Choco-Rasberry Dream

Ingredients:

      2 scoops of chocolate Miscellar Casein protein powder
      10 ounces of skim milk
      6 ice cubes
      12 raspberries 

This is a super duper special shake. The ladies will love this one I guarantee it! Depending on how thick you like it you can drink it or eat it with a spoon. This one will get your praises no doubt!


Blueberry Cream Monster Maker

Ingredients:

      2 scoops of vanilla whey protein powder
      16 ounces whole milk
      4 tablespoons of heavy cream
      6 ice cubes
      30 blueberries 

Here is another energy packed shake that will make your mouth go crazy. This is a calorie dense shake. For those who are looking to cut weight just replace with skim milk, cut the berries by half, and cut the cream. I am telling you this is one of my favorites. It???s easy to make and it goes down oh so smooth!


Strawberry Cheesecake Heaven

Ingredients:

     16oz skim milk
     2 scoops of vanilla whey protein powder
     10 frozen strawberries
     4 tbs. low fat sour cream
     2 Grahm Crackers

For those naughty boys and girls out there that like their cheesecake then this is the shake for you. Get out the old blender and give this recipe a whirl because you will love it???guaranteed!


Tropical Power Delight

Ingredients:

      12 oz. of skim milk
      2 scoops of vanilla whey protein powder
      1 frozen banana
      2 tbs. low fat sour cream
      1 tsp. of coconut extract 

Oh man do I wish I was under a palm tree in the Bahamas right now sipping on some tropical fruitee, letting the sun rays beat down on my face with the roar of the waves setting off the perfect background noise. Oh sorry guys I was just day dreaming again and by the weather that we are going to see in the next couple months you can???t blame me. Here is a tropical shake that will at least help take away those winter blues making you forget that in just a little while you will be shoveling piles of snow from your driveway. Hey I would like to give a shout out to all my friends in the Bahamas who I used to compete with. I haven???t forgotten about you.


Morning Thunder

Ingredients:

     1 cup of Freshly Squeezed Orange Juice
     1 cup of skim milk
     1 tablespoon of Flax Seed Oil 

Here is a very basic energizer that is great to get you started first thing in the morning hence the title. So the next time you are running late give this one a try to get you on your feet in no time.


Chocolate Peanut Butter Power Blaster

Ingredients:

      16 oz. of skim milk
      6 ice cubes
      4 tablespoon heavy whipping cream
      2 tablespoons of natural peanut butter
      2 scoops chocolate Miscellar Casein protein powder 

This shake is not for the faint at heart. This is one calorie dense shake and it will no doubt help you pack on the mass you are looking for. Give it a whirl and let me know how you like it!


Mass Maker

Ingredients:

    16 oz. whole milk
    1/2 cup raw almonds - blend with milk only until creamy smooth
    1 large frozen banana
    2 scoops of vanilla whey protein powder
    1 tablespoon of Flax Seed Oil 

This is just what the title says- The Ultimate Mass Maker. For you skinny bastards out there that are just looking to get yourselves up a class or you big boys who are looking to pack on yet more size, this is the shake for you!


Juice it Up!

Ingredients:

    2 Scoops of Unflavoured Egg White Protein Powder
    1 cup of orange juice
    ½ cup water
    1 banana
    10 frozen strawberries
    5 ice cubes

Here is a light and refreshing shake that won???t weigh you down. It is a fresh and invigorating drink that will have you coming back for more. Light to the taste and easy on the stomach so for all those lifters that bloat easy this is the shake for you.


Frankestein Mass Mix

Ingredients:

    16 oz of whole milk
    2 scoops vanilla whey protein
    2 bananas
    8 pasterized eggwhites
    2 tbsp. of natural peanut butter
    10 grams of glutamine powder
    10 grams of creatine
    2 tbsp. of honey
    2 scoops low fat ice cream
    4 ice cubes 

Ok boys this is what you need when you are looking to pack on size in a flash. This is one very calorie dense protein packed shake and is geared for lifters 250 pounds and above. You lightweights can drink it too but it may be just to much to handle in one serving. If it was good enough for Frankenstein then it is most definelty will make a monster out of you!


Sweet as Honey Southern Powershake

Ingredients:

    16 oz of skim milk
    2 Grahm crackers
    2 tbsp. of honey
    2 tbsp. of fat free cream cheese
    2 scoops vanilla whey protein
    6 ice cubes

This is a favourite of all my good old Southern Boys. They just love this shake especially all my lifters down in Georgia and Texas. Oh yea, don???t mess with Texas especially after they have had one of these shakes because you won???t stand a chance!


Oreo Cream Dream Come True!

Ingredients:

    2 Scoops of Chocolate Whey/ Miscellar Cassein Protein
    2 Grahm Crackers
    2 Oreo Cookies
    16 oz of skim milk
    2 scoops of low fat chocolate ice cream

Now this is a special shake and should be used sparringly due to the ingredients. This is a favourite shake that I use with my skinny lifters and youngsters looking to pack on size. It is very calorie dense so it should be used by those in lighter weight classes looking to go up and teenagers who are trying to get in the extra calories they need to get their body to pack on weight. I have included Miscellar Cassein in here to thicken it up and to give you an extra long release of amino acids into your bloodstream. Just what all you teenagers need to help build the base. Ok??? all you other lifters can try it too but make sure that you have it once in a while not daily.


Macadamia Madness

Ingredients:

    2 Scoops of Vanilla Whey Protein
    1 cup of fat-free strawberry yogurt
    6 shredded macadamia nuts
    16oz of skim milk 

For all you lifters that like nuts???no not those you sicko I am talking about peanuts, cashews, almonds???here is a shake for you. Damn lifters only have one thing on their mind!


Oat-???Meal??? Monster

Ingredients:

    1cup of cooked oatmeal (cooked in water and cooled)
    2 scoops vanilla whey protein
    4 dashes of cinnamon
    1/8 cup of sugar free maple syrup
    1 tbsp chopped almonds
    16 oz of skim milk 

Here is a shake that will fill you up like there was no tomorrow. This is a perfect meal replacement shake hence the fancy name. It is perfect for those lifters that need an energy dense breakfast to get them started but don???t have the time to sit down for some eggs and oatmeal. Try this out as you will like it!


Guilt Free Cinnamon Roll Delight

Ingredients:

    2 scoops vanilla protein powder
    2 tbsp sugar-free instant vanilla pudding
    1/4 tsp. of cinnamon
    1/2 tsp of vanilla extract
    1 packet artificial sweetener
    a sprinkle of butter flavored extract
    16 oz. skim milk
    5 ice cubes 

Ladies here is your dream come true. No it???s not a husband who does all the chores, cooks and cleans, all the while looking like an underwear model. You all have to stop reading those romantic novels as it makes your expectations for us way too high. Anyway here is a shake that will be top spot on your list and if you can get your husband to make it for you???yeah right keep dreaming.


Jamaican Coconut Explosion

Ingredients:

     2 scoops vanilla whey protein powder
     1/2 cup of pineapple juice
     1/2 cup of orange juice
     1/4 tsp. of rum extract
     1/4 tsp. of coconut extract
     8 oz. of skim milk
     6 ice cubes 

Hey Mon, here is a little Island shake that will make you feel oh so good. Don???t worry be happy! No it doesn???t have any Jamaican Gold in here as one of the ingredients but it still will make you wish you were in Jamaica feeling the wind in your hair. Since I can???t fly all my fans over there for a nice little vacation from the ???Hell on Earth??? that most lifters call their job and family, this is the least that I can do.


Triple Fruit Sorbet

Ingredients:

     16 oz. of orange juice
     2 scoops of Milk Isolate Protein
     1 scoop of low fat mango sorbet
     1 scoop of low fat raspberry sorbet
     1 scoop of low fat peach sorbet
     2 scoops of low fat vanilla ice cream 

Now this is an ice cream lovers shake come true. This is one big shake once it is all blended up and you may have to share it with someone. That is unless you are Garry Frank! Blend up this creamy shake and add ice if you want it to be thicker.


*Conclusion*

Here you have it my fellow power mongers. These are no doubt some of the tastiest protein shakes out there. These are some of my personal favorite recipes and I wanted to share them with you so you stop coming up with excuses not to drink your shakes. Now I don???t recommend that you drink these types of shakes everyday for all of your shakes but they can really help you out when you need a little break from the ordinary. It will break things up and you will now look forward to drinking your shakes. Since you know that I am big on getting in your protein shakes daily as part of your Power Nutrition Plan it is essential to make them taste great otherwise you will avoid them like the plague. So until next month train hard, eat clean and give some of these recipes a try??? you won???t be disappointed!

*Bulk Nutrition - Retail Nutritional Supplements, Bodybuilding and Fitness Articles, and Bulk Specialty Powders!*


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 18, 2011)

Very good suggestions Prince.  Some of these sound great.


----------

